# Rec Tec Bull/Stampede Owners - Rust Issues?



## chaded (Sep 22, 2018)

I thinking about getting a Rec Tec Bull so I have been trying to research them. There isn’t a lot out yet that I could find but from what there is it seems pretty good with the only exception is a couple people complained about the stainless steel on them rusting pretty quick, even being covered and whatnot. 

Are there any owners here and could you comment on this? Thanks in advance.


----------



## flatbroke (Sep 22, 2018)

If rust concerns you how about spraying it down with a cooking spray such as pam or Costco brand. Or rub down with a food grade mineral oil.


----------



## chaded (Sep 22, 2018)

Guess  I will find out for myself because I just ordered one. Lol


----------



## kelbro (Sep 22, 2018)

My friend in Phoenix has one but there are no rust issues there.


----------



## retfr8flyr (Sep 22, 2018)

304 stainless steel shouldn't rust. The 430 stainless that a lot of companies use will rust just like plain steel.


----------



## ross77 (Sep 22, 2018)

I haven't heard about rust on those two models.  Two of my friends have the Stampede with no rust.


----------



## Lookn4u (Sep 23, 2018)

I've done two overnight cooks in the rain, I had to place the plug above the controller shelf and cover it with a cookie sheet. Not only has the thing never lost or gained more than a 2 degree deviance even with a 20 degree drop in temp, I have not seen even the slightest hint of any rust anywhere on the unit. I love the Bull and the Matador. The Bullseye is a whole different story...
Jon


----------



## chaded (Sep 23, 2018)

Thanks guys. I ordered the Bull and can’t wait to get it.


----------



## CountyCop911 (Apr 21, 2019)

Bought a RT-700 recently and temperature fluctuations are off the charts mostly much higher than set point.  Set to 225 and actual is nearly 300.  Also a question I have asked on other threads, is the fan supposed to cycle on-off every few seconds?  Some owners say their Fan always runs while others say it is supposed to cycle.  The manual does not designate.


----------



## ross77 (Apr 21, 2019)

CountyCop911 said:


> Bought a RT-700 recently and temperature fluctuations are off the charts mostly much higher than set point.  Set to 225 and actual is nearly 300.  Also a question I have asked on other threads, is the fan supposed to cycle on-off every few seconds?  Some owners say their Fan always runs while others say it is supposed to cycle.  The manual does not designate.



How are you measuring the actual?  Where are you putting the temp probe?


----------



## CountyCop911 (Apr 22, 2019)

Measuring the actual by the reading on the Controller plus the phone App...


----------



## sandyut (Apr 22, 2019)

chaded said:


> Thanks guys. I ordered the Bull and can’t wait to get it.


Enjoy!  Had mine about 6 months and love it!  I live in Utah and mine is buried in snow alot of the winter, covered but cold.  its get some condensation under the cover but no signs of rust whatso ever.  Bought it in Nov.


----------



## ross77 (Apr 22, 2019)

CountyCop911 said:


> Measuring the actual by the reading on the Controller plus the phone App...



I don’t know what to tell you. I smoked a brisket for 15 hours yesterday with very little variation in temp. I find it odd they are refusing to help you. I’ve had nothing but great customer service from them.


----------



## bregent (Apr 22, 2019)

CountyCop911 said:


> Also a question I have asked on other threads, is the fan supposed to cycle on-off every few seconds?



I don't have a RecTec, but I have a Memphis and the controllers for both are made by the same company, Roanoke. On the Memphis, the fan does cycle on and off at set temps below 300. Just how much cycling depends on the set temp, actual temp and ambient. Sometimes it cycles a lot, other times not so much. The cycling helps to create more smoke, and to keep the smoke in the chamber longer.


----------



## mess (Apr 22, 2019)

CountyCop911 said:


> Also a question I have asked on other threads, is the fan supposed to cycle on-off every few seconds?  Some owners say their Fan always runs while others say it is supposed to cycle.  The manual does not designate.


Just looking at the design of any pellet smoker, the controller is telling the fan to cycle to bring in additional air flow.  If it's turning off and on frequently that may have to do more with the ambient temperature vs the temperature in the cooking chamber.  I would only be worried if even with the fan going on and off the temperature remaining inconsistent


----------



## CountyCop911 (Apr 22, 2019)

I believe I found the issue.  Went thru the diagnostics and settings one last time and notice the Minimum Auger was set to 200.  Set to the factory default of 65 and ran some tests.  Set it to "LOW" (Extreme Smoke) which is 180-Degrees and the fan cycled on and off and the Temp was setpoint +- 2-Degrees with plenty of Smoke.

Set to 225 Fan came on and stayed on the entire time and very little delta in Temp.

Same at 350 and 400, steady as she goes.

Unplugged, plugged back in, Min AUG back to 200 and erratic Temp swings returned.

Not sure why it is defaulting to 200 however that is the least of my worries.

Thanks for everyone's input and advice.


----------



## sweetride95 (Apr 22, 2019)

CountyCop911 said:


> I believe I found the issue.  Went thru the diagnostics and settings one last time and notice the Minimum Auger was set to 200.  Set to the factory default of 65 and ran some tests.  Set it to "LOW" (Extreme Smoke) which is 180-Degrees and the fan cycled on and off and the Temp was setpoint +- 2-Degrees with plenty of Smoke.
> 
> Set to 225 Fan came on and stayed on the entire time and very little delta in Temp.
> 
> ...



That piece of data should help Rec Tec make that grill right for you. That has to be a giant relief!


----------



## ross77 (Apr 22, 2019)

They would likely just send you a new controller. Why is it the least of your worries?


----------



## CountyCop911 (Apr 22, 2019)

ross77 said:


> They would likely just send you a new controller. Why is it the least of your worries?



Not to say I am not concerned just that I have ruined two large outings because of the behavior and at least I have a temporary workaround and do not have to ship the unit back, buy new etc.


----------



## SlowmotionQue (Apr 22, 2019)

CountyCop911 said:


> I believe I found the issue.  Went thru the diagnostics and settings one last time and notice the Minimum Auger was set to 200.  Set to the factory default of 65 and ran some tests.  Set it to "LOW" (Extreme Smoke) which is 180-Degrees and the fan cycled on and off and the Temp was setpoint +- 2-Degrees with plenty of Smoke.
> 
> Set to 225 Fan came on and stayed on the entire time and very little delta in Temp.
> 
> ...



Looking at the plot that you posted up, I felt that it had to do with the grill getting more fuel than was needed.  That was why I wondered about the auger rate.   That and the fact that the "overshoot" seems to remain constant made me feel that way too.

Now to get to the bottom of why it's defaulting to 200.



CountyCop911 said:


> Not to say I am not concerned just that I have ruined two large outings because of the behavior and at least I have a temporary workaround and do not have to ship the unit back, buy new etc.



Were it me, I'd tell them to send me a new controller or tell me how to make the current one stay at the default 65.


----------

